# War of the Worlds, disappointing?



## davetherave (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know why but this book disappointed me. I think i had built it up in my imagination before i read it and then when i did it didn't really hook me. It couldn't live up to what i'd thought it would be like. 

I felt like it was one of those books that's a bit of a chore to read rather than a joy.

Did anyone else feel the same or am i talking gibberish?


----------



## oxumoron (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the book may be dissapointing. When I read it and expected the thrill I was invariably dissapointed. But it is written in such a rich  language which shows such an abundance of realistic details. When I don't expect anything from it, but just read evaluating the quantity and quality of details it can not fail to be a good pastime.


----------



## tirame (Feb 13, 2009)

I remember getting this book for Christmas when I was 12, the age when I went through an alien obsessed-stage, and not being able to read more than a few pages of it for whatever reason. Now it's probably lost in the abyss that is my room. Maybe I'll try it again one day.


----------



## alanmt (Feb 14, 2009)

I love this book.  The shock level was probably much higher at the end of the Victorian age when there was no visual storytelling medium and modern technology was just about to develop.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the important thing about this book is when it was written, and how it was a pioneer. It'd be like reading Pride and Prejudice and being disappointed that there wasn't a bigger romantic twist, when we've been brought up on books pretty much based on Pride and Prejudice, and Jane Austen was a pioneer.


----------



## Talia_Brie (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's like listening to Jimi Hendrix now and saying, "Meh. He's ok."


----------



## AA (May 1, 2010)

If you think the book was dissapointing, watch the movie.


----------

